# Chloe+Nora in their NEW winter coats



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Snapped a few photos of the girls today outside testing their new doggie horse blankets out.










Squinty girl


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they look quite posh little girls 
your two are gorgeous! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those look warm and waterproof. Great choice! They look gorgeous together.

brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh such warmth, btw Noras back of her legs look just like My Chewys. So what Nora has my Blue Chi Chewy has it as well.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww so cute! i love seeing piccies of your two!! xx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ciarra said:


> Oh such warmth, btw Noras back of her legs look just like My Chewys. So what Nora has my Blue Chi Chewy has it as well.


It's gotta be associated witht he blue coat color i'm assuming.

I feel so bad- her furr on her back and legs is so thin- she's naked LOL no wonder she gets so cold


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

catalat said:


> It's gotta be associated witht he blue coat color i'm assuming.
> 
> I feel so bad- her furr on her back and legs is so thin- she's naked LOL no wonder she gets so cold


His just skin on his back legs, he has hardly any hair on the back half of his body, but he is really fuzzy on his neck and behind his ears. Blue is a gift and a curse. 

He isnt as naked as my hairless Chinese crested. lol


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures of your two!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL a friend of mine has a CC and I said to myself...well she could be that naked.. at leasts she has a little hair.

When I got her I was like WOW I hope she has a gorgeous blue coat like Tucker (Jesse's chihuahua)... both her mom and her dad had nice long coats... didn't expect this- should figured I always pick dogs with some kind of problem haha! Chloe and her food allergies now Nora and her straggle butt.

Well she is my sweetie naked or furry.. wouldn't have changed my mind one bit if I knew the day I picked her out. I think it gives her character- plus my mom bought her that coat because she felt bad for her hehehe.. Nora gets gifts out of it


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cute coats!
They look as adorable as ever.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

catalat said:


> LOL a friend of mine has a CC and I said to myself...well she could be that naked.. at leasts she has a little hair.
> 
> When I got her I was like WOW I hope she has a gorgeous blue coat like Tucker (Jesse's chihuahua)... both her mom and her dad had nice long coats... didn't expect this- should figured I always pick dogs with some kind of problem haha! Chloe and her food allergies now Nora and her straggle butt.
> 
> Well she is my sweetie naked or furry.. wouldn't have changed my mind one bit if I knew the day I picked her out. I think it gives her character- plus my mom bought her that coat because she felt bad for her hehehe.. Nora gets gifts out of it


I agree I was hoping the same thing with Chewy is Dad is a blue tri and his mom is a faded lavender. I was praying he would have nice thick coat like my kirby but that got shot out of the water. But now we have JayJay and he is half related to Chewy.(same dad) and he looks hopeful about having a nice thick blue coat. oh I hope and crosses my fingers he does. 

Even though Sky is a Hairy Hairless and still cant go outside with out a sweater. Need to buy him sum PJs or Jogging Suits. Poor naked guy lol.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oooh I love those! Such gorgeous colours and they look so warm!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Schroeder just got a new coat like Chloe's only his is black (was the only color besides pink the store had besides pink and I thought that'd just be unfair haha)

They both look great, I think Nora's jacket compliments her colors well. Where did you get them? Phoebe needs one like Nora's in that its shorter, the jackets like this i've seen have all been long on her.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

They're just devine! Chloe looks so posh in hers!
Gosh Nora is so Tiny cat, she's just adorable!!!
Love them both


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the blankets look SO adorable on them! but i cant get one  my bf doesn't like them...poo...i'll be searching for another jacket somewhere soon though! it's too cold out


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I got them at a local pet store. They sell similar onesat doversaddlery or and orvis.com.

I have seen cuter and more stylish coats - but none that are completely waterproof and as warm. I really wanted to get them something practical over looks this year


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is the link to them:

http://equestrian.doversaddlery.com...&w=dog+blanket&idc=[[SLI_IDC]]&ids=1064040274

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...3&group_id=10567&cat_id=10568&subcat_id=10569


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I felt the same way this year. Schroeder doesn't mind the cold like Phoebe so he actually needs something that will keep him warm. I also liked that it had the hook for the leash on the actual jacket, and the straps seem secure to me, and it doesn't seem he can slip out of it, so hopefully he wont need a harness as well on walks, because his Puppia was rubbing his skin some on our longer walks.
Thanks for the links I'm going to check them out now!


Also good to know for Halpert. I know some people buy Pony Blankets for their Danes and I see one that you get to color/design yourself with markers. Uh Oh!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I also love that I can clip her leash and use it like a harness- because I can't walk her using her collar, everytime I do she goes into a reverse sneezing fit. I like the straps to- they can't slip off like all the other coats I have tried on them. They were more $$ but are made so much better than any other coat I have ever come accross. 

If they aren't the right size for you I have other websites with similar products- let me know! 

There is also a company called 'WeatherBeeta' they are popular in the horse world (so i am told) but they also make dog blankets.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a photo of the inside material- nice and plush!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I love those coats!! Where in the world did you find some that look like horse blankets? Chloe and Nora are absolutely darling!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Leigh! I posted some links above- actually a lot of horse blanket companies make them for dogs to. My friend works at a horse barn and her boss has a little papillon who had one.. once i saw how nice and warm it was i had to get one for my girls


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Very posh looking coats. Mine have some of those style but just cheapo velcro to do them up! I need a coat that does up right under the front legs tho to cope with Adam and his habit of peeing up to his chest!
Feeling a bit thick though coz I hadn't noticed Nora was a tri color blue before.LOL She looks so sweet, even threadbare!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Very posh looking coats. Mine have some of those style but just cheapo velcro to do them up! I need a coat that does up right under the front legs tho to cope with Adam and his habit of peeing up to his chest!
> Feeling a bit thick though coz I hadn't noticed Nora was a tri color blue before.LOL She looks so sweet, even threadbare!!



LOL don't feel thick!! The tan markings haven't really come out until recently... when I first got her they were barely noticeable.. she has lightened up some


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh I just found the site of the company that made Chloe's coat (which is nicer and plusher than Schroeder's poor guy) and they actually make specifically Great Dane coats. I'm sure they are pricy though, haven't looked yet. They do look good quality!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome ;-)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love the coats! They look so sophisticated in them


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Cathryn they are both absolutely stunning! I love the coats xxx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your girls look so stylish and warm in their new winter coats. Beautiful girls.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a beautiful pair of chis. And as always, great photos. You have a real knack for picture taking.


----------

